# Since the Trade the Haters have come out and Play



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Is it just me or are some of our opponents in the Atlantic division who will remain anonymous to protect the innocent seem way to concern about us. I mean they should be worrying about the Heat, Pacers and the Pistons..why do they worry about the orange and blue so much? Before the trade we were being ridiculed for having a 30 year old center with no offensive game what so ever, and now we are being ridiculed for having a young center that can put points on the board. Can't have it both ways...you annoymous fans. I'm actually flattered about all the attention we have received and everything but I think their focus needs to be on teams that have beaten the crap out of them every chance they get. They also should be concerned about an aging superstar on their team as well. ::shurgs:: Gotta love the haters. :biggrin: Sure can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

We just spoke all offseason about those other teams... running out of stuff to chat about 

-Petey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Yes, Kitty I agree. All this attention means they are scared of us again. They hide this fact by saying negative things about the Curry acquisition. But in reality they know we are quickly becoming a force once again. :banana:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Fordy74 said:


> Yes, Kitty I agree. All this attention means they are scared of us again. They hide this fact by saying negative things about the Curry acquisition. But in reality they know we are quickly becoming a force once again. :banana:


Just because a team gets attention doesn't mean others are scared of them. It's a slow part of the season and we have spent months running every topic into the ground. A trade sparks great debate from everyone because it's something new everyone can have input on. The Bobcats were a hot item to talk about during the draft because they had to picks in the lottery but by no means did my talking about them have anything to do with me being scared of them lol.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

and yet, we dont go and analyze other teams moves like you guys do. nobody will ever give us respect...they say james was a big loss for seattle, but a horrible acquisition for the knicks...curry is great for chicago, hes gonna suck in new york. larry brown doesnt know how to coach in NY, but hes awesome in detroit.........

let me spill out a bunch of hate real quick.

kidds old, vince is a wimp, iversons breaking down at 30, pierce is slow, charlie v sucks.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> and yet, we dont go and analyze other teams moves like you guys do. nobody will ever give us respect...they say james was a big loss for seattle, but a horrible acquisition for the knicks...curry is great for chicago, hes gonna suck in new york. larry brown doesnt know how to coach in NY, but hes awesome in detroit.........
> 
> let me spill out a bunch of hate real quick.
> 
> kidds old, vince is a wimp, iversons breaking down at 30, pierce is slow, charlie v sucks.


wth r u talkin about? knicks get all the media attention in this part of the country.the curry trade doent make the knicks a scary team, just a bit improved.
btw, for the record, i only said curry cannot rebound and thats the only negative thing i said about him.i never heard any1 say that LB wont know how to coach in NY.he coached the CLIPPERS b4, but this NY team will be a test 4 him alright.james wasnt a big loss for seattle, mcmillan was and i think radmonavic is only stayin for a year.
"kidds old, vince is a wimp, iverson is breaking down at 30, pierce is slow, charlie v sucks"
okay, 1st u hated haters, now u becomin one?
kidd is old but so r other good players over 30.vince broke down a year, then gets revived b/c of a different enviroment/country/team w/ kidd on it, and u call him a wimp?thats sort of like sayin LB was only good in detroit.AI isnt breakin down, in case u didnt see him last season, he was at the same level, and takes a ****load of abuse when drivin inside.pierce is slow my ***.hes still good, and hes not in any real decline.and sayin charlie v sux is truly ignorant, especially when he hasnt played yet. :naughty:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

exactly, i was jus acting like you guys,hating for no reason. paul pierce is probly my fav player in the league not on the knicks. chiyulllllllllll


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> "kidds old, vince is a wimp, iverson is breaking down at 30, pierce is slow, charlie v sucks"
> okay, 1st u hated haters, now u becomin one?
> and sayin charlie v sux is truly ignorant, especially when he hasnt played yet. :naughty:


Inuyasha you missing the whole point. We were just using an example on what the other boards are doing pertaining to the Knicks. Larry sucks, the Knicks suck, they won't get anywhere. I see approximately 10 threads dedicated to the Knicks alone on different forums. I mean my goodness, can the hate get any worse? I suggest certain folks save all their energy and try to evaluate why they get their butts kicked on a day to day basis by the Pacers, Heat and Pistons time after time. Instead of worrying about how many times we going to beat the Knicks. I'm proud to say on this board we don't dedicate 20 threads on hate we evaluate talent and make non-bias opinions on players that aren't on our team. Some folks need to cut down on the hateraid and do the same. 



inuyasha232 said:


> and sayin charlie v sux is truly ignorant, especially when he hasnt played yet. :naughty:


Just like you said...we don't know if Charlie V will suck, but all I hear on the "other board" is that Frye will be a bust, and the Zeke is stupid for drafting him. I never seen you call out those posters and tell them that's an ignorant statement. Be consistent...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> and yet, *we dont go and analyze other teams moves like you guys do*. nobody will ever give us respect...they say james was a big loss for seattle, but a horrible acquisition for the knicks...curry is great for chicago, hes gonna suck in new york. larry brown doesnt know how to coach in NY, but hes awesome in detroit.........
> 
> let me spill out a bunch of hate real quick.
> 
> kidds old, vince is a wimp, iversons breaking down at 30, pierce is slow, charlie v sucks.


We do that for every team as we've run out of things to chat about otherwise. We've brought up almost every major trade in the NBA this offseason.

-Petey


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Petey said:


> We do that for every team as we've run out of things to chat about otherwise. We've brought up almost every major trade in the NBA this offseason.
> 
> -Petey


That's find and dandy Petey, but you guys dedicate anti-Knick threads on every occasion. Just keep in mind, since I hear nothing but "we are going to sweep the Knicks." If you guys lose one game, I mean one measly game I'm going to be all over you guys like a cheap suit. :laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kitty said:


> That's find and dandy Petey, but you guys dedicate anti-Knick threads on every occasion. Just keep in mind, since I hear nothing but "we are going to sweep the Knicks." If you guys lose one game, I mean one measly game I'm going to be all over you guys like a cheap suit. :laugh:


Haha sounds fair, remind me not to shower.

-Petey


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Inuyasha you missing the whole point. We were just using an example on what the other boards are doing pertaining to the Knicks. Larry sucks, the Knicks suck, they won't get anywhere. I see approximately 10 threads dedicated to the Knicks alone on different forums. I mean my goodness, can the hate get any worse? I suggest certain folks save all their energy and try to evaluate why they get their butts kicked on a day to day basis by the Pacers, Heat and Pistons time after time. Instead of worrying about how many times we going to beat the Knicks. I'm proud to say on this board we don't dedicate 20 threads on hate we evaluate talent and make non-bias opinions on players that aren't on our team. Some folks need to cut down on the hateraid and do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you said...we don't know if Charlie V will suck, but all I hear on the "other board" is that Frye will be a bust, and the Zeke is stupid for drafting him. I never seen you call out those posters and tell them that's an ignorant statement. Be consistent...


okay i get wat u mean when posters r stupid enuff and say negative stuff of the other fans' teams.
but in the original statement i quoted(not urs kitty),he said things that r crazy to some fans.i thought he was becomin wat he hated(fans that dont hav any info to back them up in their statements),so i tried to save him by sayin ur bercomin wat u hate. no offense penny.we cool? :cheers: 


PS:even tho the net boards say negative things that r wack, or somtimes the truth, why dont we make boards like that on this forum and point out bad things about the nets.i wouldnt mind. :clap:


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> okay i get wat u mean when posters r stupid enuff and say negative stuff of the other fans' teams.
> but in the original statement i quoted(not urs kitty),he said things that r crazy to some fans.i thought he was becomin wat he hated(fans that dont hav any info to back them up in their statements),so i tried to save him by sayin ur bercomin wat u hate. no offense penny.we cool? :cheers:
> 
> 
> PS:even tho the net boards say negative things that r wack, or somtimes the truth, why dont we make boards like that on this forum and point out bad things about the nets.i wouldnt mind. :clap:


Inuyasha, what team arent you a fan of for god sakes, you say you want to start a nets bashing thread on the knicks board while sporting Nets 06' champs in your sig... shameless...totally shameless, pick a team you like and stick with it.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Drop_Dimes said:


> Inuyasha, what team arent you a fan of for god sakes, you say you want to start a nets bashing thread on the knicks board while sporting Nets 06' champs in your sig... shameless...totally shameless, pick a team you like and stick with it.


i have more than one team to root for, wats so damn wrong of that?as for my sig, i like the nets the most but i have some respect 4 other teams and their fans.


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> i have more than one team to root for, wats so damn wrong of that?as for my sig, i like the nets the most but i have some respect 4 other teams and their fans.


i respect plenty of teams, but that doesnt mean im going to start a nets bashing thread on their boards like you imply, that just doesnt make sense if the nets are your team.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Inuyasha you missing the whole point. We were just using an example on what the other boards are doing pertaining to the Knicks. Larry sucks, the Knicks suck, they won't get anywhere. I see approximately 10 threads dedicated to the Knicks alone on different forums. I mean my goodness, can the hate get any worse? I suggest certain folks save all their energy and try to evaluate why they get their butts kicked on a day to day basis by the Pacers, Heat and Pistons time after time. Instead of worrying about how many times we going to beat the Knicks. I'm proud to say on this board we don't dedicate 20 threads on hate we evaluate talent and make non-bias opinions on players that aren't on our team. Some folks need to cut down on the hateraid and do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you said...we don't know if Charlie V will suck, but all I hear on the "other board" is that Frye will be a bust, and the Zeke is stupid for drafting him. *I never seen you call out those posters and tell them that's an ignorant statement. Be consistent.*..


i dont feel like frye is a bust.ive been givin him props and comparisons to mutombo in some threads.
as for wat the other net fans think,there r way too many on that forum that say frye is a bust and i dont feel like listin all of them.too lazy.but i understand that they can be ignorant too, and im not perfect either.as for the 20 thread statement, im just bored lol. idk about the others. they bored too i guess.they r just fans, cant blame them or other team fans that r bored lol.they like to pick on knicks b/c they r the team that gets a lot more media and more optimism from the media imo.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Drop_Dimes said:


> i respect plenty of teams, but that doesnt mean im going to start a nets bashing thread on their boards like you imply, that just doesnt make sense if the nets are your team.


Don't worry we won't start a Nets bashing thread....Knick fans have class.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Drop_Dimes said:


> i respect plenty of teams, but that doesnt mean im going to start a nets bashing thread on their boards like you imply, that just doesnt make sense if the nets are your team.


dude i bas the nets too b/c i root 4 more than 1 team, i can tjust say GO NETS AND SCREW THE OTHERS when i root 4 them too.im more a basketball fan(a fan that likes the game, not just one team).but trust me when i say im a nets fan too. i love the nba, i watched like 70 net games and like 40 knick and sixer games too.and some cat and warrior games as well, not a lot though.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Don't worry we won't start a Nets bashing thread....Knick fans have class.


all fans have class imo, just not the really weird ones(the ones that r fat, lazy, no girl...or boy, and all they do is watch tv).we all bored on the nets forum, and theres not much activity on the other forums either.man, i actually wish i had more hours in my job, so i wont be bored. lol. now im desperate. lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> all fans have class imo, just not the really weird ones(the ones that r fat, lazy, no girl...or boy, and all they do is watch tv).


:raised_ey


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

well i know i have class but not much money lol.thank god i hav enuff 4 my comp!lol :banana:


----------

